# Sharing the Story and Photos of My First Miscarriage - 9 weeks, undisturbed, home miscarriage



## Margo B (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.indiebirth.com/a-miscarriage-story/

This is my raw, graphic, honest, very long story about my first miscarriage that happened one year ago. It is VERY long despite my best efforts to shorten it, but I think that is part of the magic of it. It is real, detailed, honest, and raw, and I hope that it will be of use to others. In the end, I feel empowered and more trusting of my body and birth through my miscarriage experiences, and I hope to share that possibility with others. It is both incredibly personal/emotional, as well as clinical/scientific since I can't separate my knowledge out of the experience (I have been apprenticing and studying as a traditional midwife for 3 years). These stories are so often left untold, and I hope to be a part of changing that so that we can all understand and support each other more fully. Feel free to share widely.

There are also up close photos of the tissue I passed during the miscarriage (though you cannot distinguish my baby), which I wanted to share since there is so much mystery and taboo around miscarriage and pregnancy loss, and I think sharing these will bring light and necessary knowledge to others finding their way through this.

I have since lost another baby in July 2013 at 10 weeks and am currently 18 weeks pregnant with things seeming to be going well after supplementing with progesterone in the 1st trimester, though that is a story for another day.

http://www.indiebirth.com/a-miscarriage-story/


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you for posting the photos.
When I was miscarrying one of my biggest fears was what would I "see", would I know what was what. I wish I'd had this then. Xo


----------

